# Icarus and Mushu!



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, new pctures of them! Plus, April 1st is there birthday! Mushu will be 3 and Icarus will be 4!

Icarus-

























































Mushu-

















































Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are so cute! Their birthdays are on april fool's day! I think they might have some tricks up their sleeve..


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you! Lol, yes, April Fool's Day birthday for the biggest April Fools! xD

Heh, I wouldn't be surprised if they did! Lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute babies!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are too cute  Are they going to get something special for their birthday?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're both adorable.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Are they twins or something, lol. So adorable.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww they are so adorable!! ty for sharing!!! and happy hatch day for the 1st Icarus and Mushu!!!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww so cute!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They always look so sleek! You must be doin' somethin' right.


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

How do you tell the difference between them? I always wondered that, because my other uncle has a couple that look alike.

Cute pics too! They are so handsome!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

i can tell them apart by the left wing...icarus has more white further forward then mushu
Mikey


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, it is MUCH easier in RL as they have totally different personalitys! Mushu is quite and sweet, and Icarus is loud, outgoing, and doesn't really like being touched, though he does sometimes.

Ahh, I notice that too now.


----------

